# My collection ;)



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello together.

Here is my private collection. :thumb:

Kärcher Puzzi 100
Kärcher SC 1122
Kärcher NT 35/1 Eco Te (inclusiv kärcher car accesiores) 
Kärcher K 855 HSD plus + Foam gun

Flex L 602 VR
Flex XC 3401 VRG

All Koch-Chemie products.(the best from germany  )

here are the photos 











and yes i use the products. i clean them all time after use them and put it in the pakage 

i have little bit more things in my detailing company  this things are only for private use


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice collection you have there ACB Bergkamen,

I'd be interested to hear more about the products you use, as you state they are the best from Germany! 

Are the Flex's orbitals or dual action? 

Nice and tidy, you are well organised! :thumb:


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

hey stuart2006  thanks. (my English ist not sooooo good  )

Here the informations from KC www.koch-chemie.de (but only in german  )

KC products are only for professional use(Not for home(hobby)
The products are cheap but very very good. many companys use KC products. and the boss is my very good friend 

the Flex L 602 VR is a rotation polisher
the Flex 3401 is a orbital polisher

for me are flex polishers the best ever  ok Festool is good too. i have in my company
2xL602VR,3x3401 and 2xFestool Rotex 125 and 4xFestool rotex 150 

Regards
ACB


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice collection you have there :thumb:


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks 

more pics

microfaser(clean) 



Koch-Chemie



I work with Latex Gloves. my hands are clean after work:thumb:



My Pads 



my wash stuff



car accessoirs


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great Collection


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

I have for my private use, new toy 
this tool is in germany very cheap. i pay 90€ inclusiv shipping


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

I like 

:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice collection mate


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks alot  kompressor is on the way to me


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

news. I have new stuff 




My chemicle stuff. 
Glastar= windows
Insektenreiniger= for the front for insects
Felgenreiniger= for Rims but caution. this stuff ist damn dangerous. 
Greenstar= "alkaline"(hope is right) is exactly to Meguiars APC. 



My Aluminium "jack" i dont know this in english 



for comfortable working


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

Here another new things.

The best Leather stuff "Colourlock" made in germany. 



and for better working 4 from this one


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice collection mate,

i think "jack" must me a multi lingural word because it is also called a "jack" in the uk :thumb:


----------



## ausswift (Sep 11, 2008)

you have some good stuff there.


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks. but its not too much. another people laugh about my collection. they have much more. ok this ist für private hobby only. but its enough for me.


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

i have new toys 
Kompressor.... 


Festool RAP 80.02E machine


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Nice collection, Colour lock leather care is brilliant, especially the Steering wheel / Seat repair kits :thumb:. 
Im not going to loose any words over Koch Chemicals.
Über den Koch Chemie zeug halt ich mich raus.

Where did you buy that seat from???
Wo Hast du das Sitz her?


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

hi lee. i see you are from germany too 

the seat is from "globus baumarkt" for 40€

ist nur mein Privat material was ich hier auf fotos zeige.... habe eine aufbereiter firma... dort sind natürlich noch etwas professionelle geräte.....


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Ahh, Globus in Berkamen, next door too McDonalds.... I lived in Kamen for 10 Years.
Thanks for that. :thumb:

Edit: found a ebay link for that Stool.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150300729182&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

hey. exactly! you know Bergkamen? 
ach stimmt ja du hattest im off bereich geschriebe, dass du in Kamen gelebt hast... 

Translate: My schoolenglish is #*>°!


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

i have new stuff. damn the parcel is a good friend of mine. he is every day here 

2x 500ml liquid glass with pads.
1x Meg´s endurance high gloss
1x Meg´s tire dressing applicator pad.
1x Poorboys world wheel sealant
1x forever black.


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

i buy new stuff

1x Zaino Grit Guard
1x DODO JUICE® "Lime Prime Lite" CLEANER GLAZE, 500 ml 
1x DODO JUICE® "Diamond White Hard Wax" 
1x DODO JUICE® "Blue Velvet Hard Wax" 
1x DODO JUICE® "Banana Armour Hard Wax" 
1x Meguiar's® - NXT - Car Wash Shampoo, 1,89 Liter 
1x EZ Detail wheel Brush 

damn its expensiv. complete 280€. but i need this all things  i hope the things came on monday/tuesday.... pictures on tuesday.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Man, you're on a roll !!!!


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

i have new stuffs.




my Festool RAP 150



my Festool Rotex 150 FEQ Plus


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice!


*must not mention the war!*


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

my collection exploding  more and more and more.... never ending story


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

I have new stuff

sorry, i don´t know this word in english. i hope a german user can translate this correct.

Its sandpaper?! in german schleifpads mit 4000er 150 und 80mm und 2000er körnung auch 150 und 80mm und Lammfell pads in 150mm und 80mm


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

Nasschleifpapier = wet sanding-paper

2000er Körnung = grit 2000

Schleifpads = sanding-pads

Fellpads = wool-pads

Mann, Du bist ja schlimmer als ich im Horten von Detail-Materialien:doublesho

Du sammelst ja mehr die Hardware (Maschinen), ich bin da mehr der "Liquid-Fan"  (oder auch Software, pastöse Flüssigkeiten & Wachse sowie Unmengen an verschiedenen Pads), die CCS-Pads hab ich mir gleich 6er-Packweise geordert:lol:

(I wrote, that he is a much heavier collector-guy than me. He is more after the machines and I amore after the compounds/polishes/waxes and pads/microfibres )


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

hey bratfass  

das sind alles sachen nur für den privaten gebrauch. ich habe noch eine aufbereitungsfirma.dort habe ich deutlich mehr alles in 50L kanister  natürlich habe ich jetzt mehr wie auf den bildern... die sammlung wächst rasant.... an liquid habe ich jetzt bestimmt das 4x wie auf den bildern...


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice collection you got there!


----------

